# Oglethorpe Co. 2020 Acres



## gp6191 (Jun 14, 2017)

OGLETHORPE CO. 2020 Acres
Camp with power, property is trophy managed with 4500 acres of neighboring Property's working with us. Located off Hwy. 77 and the Broad River. Camp is spacious and covered in hardwoods. Club has Approx. 55 food plots. This is a mix of 55 year old Pine,Hardwood,and a couple of awesome cut over's. Only have openings because we picked up a 520 acre tract next to us. We have a awesome Deer,Turkey population. This is not a kill club!!! Looking for team members that have a passion for improving property and Quality Deer Management! Membership is $1200.00 and includes Wife,children! Can reach Glenn at 678)677-6959


----------



## gp6191 (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank's everyone!  This club is full as of 7/1/ 17


----------

